# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  RTL Nieuws zoekt voorbeeld van fouten bij kijkoperaties

## Journalist

Voor het RTL Nieuws van woensdag 21 november zijn wij op zoek naar iemand die een slechte ervaring heeft met laparoscopische operaties, ook wel kijkoperaties. Bijvoorbeeld een galblaasoperatie waarbij er complicaties optraden. 
Welke ervaringsdeskundige zou hierover willen vertellen? 

Vriendelijke groet, 
Hein-Jan Keijzer 
_journalist RTL Nieuws_ 
06-53480311 
[email protected]

----------

